
Importance of Good Text Editors and IDE for Writing Code - mubaris
https://yashballani.com/blog/importance-of-good-text-editors-and-ide-for-writing-code
======
dbg31415
Notepad++ is so old and busted looking...

Sublime Text, Atom, Visual Studio Code, Vim... those make sense, but does
anyone actually use Notepad++ these days?

